# creatine and cutting



## Robboe (Dec 5, 2000)

Is is suggested that i come off creatine whilst cutting down? I'm going to try some thermogenics while i cut aswell so what typr do you suggest? Thanks guys!!

P.S. I would have posted this on musclemag.com but at least this way i can guarantee a response!

------------------
I'll type a good one when i feel like it...


----------



## crowman (Dec 5, 2000)

Ya, it's a good idea to stop taking creatine if you are looking to get really cut, bacause creatine causes you to retain water, resulting in a more smooth look.  

As for thermogenics, If you are looking for an ECA stack, I recommend ripped fuel or hydroxycut.  

-Crowman

------------------
MASS ABOVE ALL

[This message has been edited by crowman (edited 12-05-2000).]


----------



## Cackerot69 (Dec 5, 2000)

keep taking it. it will cuase your muscles to look more full, becuase of intra-muscular water retention.

as for the ECA. i like Dymetadrine Xtreme.

------------------

The Whole FN Shows Forums:

http://theshow.scottsteiner.com


----------



## TrapMaster (Dec 5, 2000)

Well, I could see you using creatine on a TKD diet, that is little to no carbs and high protein and moderate fat.  It will help you get through your workouts.  BUT, if you are eating alot of carbs then you should definately cut ou the creatine.  The bros are right about its water retaining properties.


----------



## The Master (Dec 6, 2000)

It does cause water retention, but I only notice intramuscular, not subcutaneous water retention...but that's just me. It probably effect everyone differently.


----------



## Mule (Jan 5, 2001)

Creatine seems to only effect my mid section in retaining water.


----------



## seyone (Jan 5, 2001)

i would have to agree with cack and the master on this one. i have used it while cutting and have not held any water under the skin. but my muscles looked fuller and harder.


----------

